# 10mm carbine



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a friend who hunts with a 10mm pistol. I was thinking about a carbine for shots less than 100 yards. Any thoughts?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You will wound more deer than you kill. Shoot a rifle that insures a clean kill.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Get something in .44 mag for a PCC.
If you do that then lever action and other carbines are a dime a dozen.



Ballistically 10mm = .357 mag, and the energy just isn't enough for deer unless it'll let ya walk up to it.


If you just have to have a 10mm then you better start thinking less than 50 yards.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I shot the 10mm for a number of years but never used it for hunting, I agree with others that unless you shot are under 50yrd. I have several lever 44's and never looked back.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

you will do well with the 10mm, try the new high point for affordable


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the 44 caliber and have an Encore pistol now. My friend has a Ruger carbine that I have been trying to buy. No one makes an auto any longer so the best option is a lever. 

Been looking at the High Point. Ruger will have a 10mm version soon. Just can't decide what I want.


----------

